# Is extraction of video files from Premiere drive to PC possible over SATA/USB?



## tivohackerdude (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi,

I am pretty sure that the answer to this is no, but there is a surprising lack of clear and recent information when I search on this topic.

Is it possible to take the hard drive from a TiVo Premiere, attach it to a PC via SATA, and then use some MFS-related tools to mount and/or extract encrypted recordings from the drive's filesystem to the PC?

Software such as kmttg (and others) can download encrypted recordings from a powered on TiVo, so wouldn't what I am asking about also be possible in principle? Is it just that no one has successfully reverse engineered the current MFS?

Or is there some kind of onboard security infrastructure in the TiVo's motherboard that would make this impossible? I have my MAK.

I am really just trying to retrieve my recordings from a repaired/recovered hard drive without having to put it back into my TiVo. So it is mostly for convenience, but it seems this would also be useful if the TiVo itself is broken or unable to boot.

Thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tivohackerdude said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am pretty sure that the answer to this is no, but there is a surprising lack of clear and recent information when I search on this topic.
> 
> ...


Yes it sure would be, but I don't think anyone's ever figured out how to bypass the part where you have to have the drive in the TiVo which recorded those shows in the first place (since they're tied somehow to the TiVo's unique TiVo Service Number).


----------



## tivohackerdude (Oct 28, 2003)

Ok. Is there an active online community somewhere where people are trying to achieve what I am talking about? Anyone know?
Thanks


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

There is a community, but it is no longer active as the protection measures have gotten too good. I don't think anyone is trying anymore. You're welcome to look around, though. deal data base dot com


----------

